#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-29
<vubuntor223> ken
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-01
<vubuntor712> alo
<vubuntor712> có ai ko ạ?
<vubuntor712> giúp mem mới 1 chút được k ạ?
<vubuntor497> ai giúp mem mới với
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-03
<vubuntor186> Hi
<lewtds> hi
<vubuntor186> Có ai hướng dẫn mình cài libreoffice trên ubuntu studio được không
<lewtds> vào software center, tìm libre office, nhấn cài?
<vubuntor186> Search trên software center không thấy libre office
<lewtds> writer xem
<lewtds> với cả hình như ubuntu studio thì cài sẵn rồi mà
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor186> Không có bạn ơi
<vubuntor186> Ubuntu studio chưa có nên mình mới mò
<vubuntor186> libre office sẽ ko có kết qủa
<vubuntor186> nhưng với libreoffice thì có vài kết qủa
<lewtds> feature tour bảo là có mà nhỉ?
<lewtds> https://ubuntustudio.org/tour/publishing/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Tour: Publishing « Ubuntu Studio ] - ubuntustudio.org
<vubuntor186> Không thấy
<vubuntor186> À, hiểu rồi
<lewtds> anw, ubuntu nào thì cũng có thể cài từ dòng lệnh được
<vubuntor186> sau khi setup phải update
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<vubuntor186> Rồi, nãy tớ xài Tớ xài Terminal
<vubuntor186> Chạy xong vẫn không thấy
<vubuntor186> sau đó vào update software mới thấy
<vubuntor186> Cám ơn diễn đàn ubuntu Việt Nam nhiều lắm
<CoconutCrab> :v
<lewtds> oh k có gì
<vubuntor186> Năm 2011 xài ubuntu 11.4 thấy ít hỗ trợ studio nên bỏ
<vubuntor186> bây chừ search lại thấy phiên bản ubuntu sudio, vui qúa nên mò mẫm lại
<lewtds> vubuntor186: dùng bản studio làm gì?
<lewtds> jack?
<lewtds> định cắm đàn vào record ý hả?
<vubuntor186> :)
<vubuntor186> Tớ làm bên Radio nên thử
<CoconutCrab> radio huh
<lewtds> oh
<CoconutCrab> :v
<vubuntor186> quen xài bộ studio của adobe
 * lewtds tưởng radio bh toàn ghi âm sẵn
<lewtds> cần quái gì jack
<vubuntor186> Qua làm sở nó bắt xài audacity =))
<lewtds> audition ý hả?
<vubuntor186> ờ, auditon
<vubuntor186> audition
<lewtds> audacity dùng chán hơn nhiều
<vubuntor186> Ờ thì cũng phải phỏng vấn, thâu âm, chỉnh sửa audio
<lewtds> nhưng nói chung chắc cũng đủ nhu cầu đơn giản
<vubuntor186> Audacity chán òm, thao tác chậm rù
<vubuntor186> nhưng chuẩn của họ, mình phải theo
<vubuntor186> ngán
<lewtds> làm multimedia thì cứ mac mà dùng
<lewtds> win cũng được, cài thêm fake ASIO driver hoặc mua hẳn card nào hỗ trợ native ASIO
<lewtds> Linux hardcore lắm haha
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<lewtds> CoconutCrab chuyên gia radio này
<lewtds> cơ mà chắc là một kiểu radio khác haha
<vubuntor186> Có, tớ có sound card rời,
<CoconutCrab> và?
<vubuntor186> thâu âm cngx sướng
<vubuntor186> Quên
<vubuntor186> Xin hỏi 1 điều nữa
<CoconutCrab> là?
<vubuntor186> Tớ cài ubuntu studio x64 trên windows 10 x64 chuẩn UEFI
<vubuntor186> Cài xong không thể chọn mutiboot được
<lewtds> cài "trên" win 10?
<vubuntor186> cứ phải F12 để chọn
<vubuntor186> nhầm, cài chung chứ không trên
<vubuntor186> Tức là song song, làm bộ cài bằng rufus mới chuẩn UEFI được
<vubuntor186> Vậy có cách nào để khi khởi động, laptop nó cho chọn 1 trong hai hệ điều hành thay vì phải nhấn F12 không
<lewtds> F12 ngay sau khi boot ý hả?
<lewtds> là tính năng chọn boot device của BIOS?
<vubuntor186> Ừa, chỉ như vậy mới vào được ubuntu
<vubuntor186> tại tớchưa bao giờ cài trên UEFI nên ko biết làm sao cảớ
<vubuntor186> còn nếu không nhấn thì nó chạy xộc vào windows, ko thèm hỏi thăm
 * lewtds k dùng UEFI nên cũng k biết trường hợp này
<lewtds> vubuntor186 đọc cái này có khi sẽ ra
<lewtds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SuperLuserv3> [ UEFI - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<lewtds> nhưng nếu chọn được OS bằng bios thì chứng tỏ là đã cài ubuntu ở chế độ EFI rồi
<lewtds> h chẳng qua thằng bios nó default sang boot win thôi
<lewtds> phải làm cách nào đó để nó default sang bootloader của ubuntu hoặc k có default luôn, lúc nào cũng hiện trang chọn OS
<vubuntor186> Ừa, tớ cài được trên chuẩn UEFI rồi, nhờ rufus
<vubuntor186> Bios chuẩn UEFI khá là rắc rối hơn với Bios Legacy
<vubuntor186> Search đọc cho mõi mắt mà vẫn chưa được như ý, hì hì
<CoconutCrab> dùng F12 đi
<CoconutCrab> chờ mất có mấy s mf
<vubuntor186> Vâng, quan trọng là cứ chạy xộc vào windows
<vubuntor186> nhiều khi quên, hay bấm chậm là phải restart lại windows
<vubuntor186> Cám ơn <lewtds> nha
<vubuntor186> đã xử lý xong em nó với Boot-Repair
<vubuntor186> Cám ơn diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam thêm lần, nữa
<vubuntor186> Hôm sau vướng đoạn nào lại vào nhờ các bạn
<vubuntor186> Chúc các bạn sức khỏe
